# Cleaning Camera Body



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I narrowed down a speck of dirt that's inside the body of my D40 - I see the dirt speck in both lenses that I use. What's the best way to clean out the body of the camera? Or should I leave the job to a professional?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Lars said:


> I narrowed down a speck of dirt that's inside the body of my D40 - I see the dirt speck in both lenses that I use. What's the best way to clean out the body of the camera? Or should I leave the job to a professional?


There are sensor cleaners available, but you still need to be careful. Most decent camera shops should be able to do it for you for a small fee.


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

Lars said:


> I narrowed down a speck of dirt that's inside the body of my D40 - *I see the dirt speck in both lenses that I use*. What's the best way to clean out the body of the camera? Or should I leave the job to a professional?


Do you see it on the image (photo taken) or through the viewfinder? If it is only on the image, then the dust is on the sensor. Vistek (Queen St) does a sensor clean while you wait. About $40, I think.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

Lens Cleaning Fluid: It is an alcohol based lens cleaning fluid – but it’s not alcohol. It is a special liquid which does not leave any residue on the surface. It is available in most of the camera stores.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Cleaning the sensor is actually pretty easy and really unless you use the wrong cleaning kit, hard to really mess it up. You aren't actually wiping the sensor itself. If you get streaks just do it again. Just make sure you get the kit that matches your sensor size, that's where people mess up using the wrong one. 

First before doing that, get a good, and I mean good blower, spend more than 5 bucks. When blowing out the body hold it upside down, amazing how many people will hold it upright looking into it while blowing it out. Fail.

When you swap lenses, hold the body upside down as well.. that way when you bang the lens into it, if there is dust shaken loose it's more apt to fall out of the body. 

Unless you're getting nasty spots on your files, leave it alone. The odd speck isn't a disaster and easily removed in PS or whatever you're using.


----------

